# Rover or Kapp'n



## Jeremy (Dec 5, 2005)

Which character is your favorite?  Rover gets you started in AC(GCN) and Kapp'n gets you started in ACWW.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Dec 5, 2005)

Rover..he is funny  :lol: 

a poll would be helpful


----------



## Jeremy (Dec 5, 2005)

I don't like polls all the time.


----------



## ƒish (Dec 5, 2005)

Kapp'n 
: D

there's something about that turtle thats awsome...     

plus that bobble head on his dashboard... i want one


----------



## Mino (Dec 5, 2005)

Kapp'n... his Sea Shanties are the best.


----------



## animal_champion (Dec 7, 2005)

kapp'n hes way better than Rover


----------



## Ryx (Dec 18, 2005)

Kap'n X INFINITY


----------



## DSFAN121 (Dec 18, 2005)

Kapp'n. I know it has nothing to do with why we're voting, but his "salty sea songs" in the original were quite amusing.


----------



## meleemario (Dec 18, 2005)

Kapp'n, he's a little more amusing than Rover, that, and I like his sea shanties.


----------



## THELINKMASTER2111 (Dec 24, 2005)

Kapp'n is hilarious in the GC, with the boat songs, so I will have to go with him.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Dec 25, 2005)

I like Kappn more, Rover is barely part of the game, one time thing, but Kappn you can see him multiple times, so that's kinda why.


----------



## Grawr (Dec 27, 2005)

Kappn all the fun way. The first time I ever saw Rover, I thought he was awesome...but after I started going to my cousins town and started seeing the ugly moron every single day, lol, I started to hate him. I havent ever even seen Kappn (besides in screenshots) but I still think he's better.


----------



## link2398 (Dec 27, 2005)

kapp'n, cuz me and rover didn't get off on the right foot, and rover never was to funny, besides he laughed at my name, but kapp'n helped me bury treasure on my island, about 500k in bells are probably still buried somwhere on my island, but I forgot where.


----------



## Darkmaiden28 (Dec 27, 2005)

I like both they are both ok i guess.


----------



## Copper (Dec 28, 2005)

Rover!


----------



## Triforce3force (Dec 28, 2005)

Kappn.  Even though he treated me (a girl) odd.... ah well... he mentioned Hyrule!


----------



## ac1983fan (Dec 28, 2005)

[quote author="


----------



## Flummoxer (Dec 28, 2005)

Kapp'n is obviously better because he is a pirate.  Savvy?


----------



## Kyle (Dec 30, 2005)

Kapp'n all the way. When on Animal Crossing (GCN) I always hopped on his dingy of a boat, and sailed to my little island. Going to my second house, and visiting the naitive animal. Kapp'n is a pirate anyway! He's funny anyway with his words.


----------



## PrinceBoo (Dec 30, 2005)

In the giude it said Kappn was a parrot, NO NO NO NO, go Kappa's(japanese demons that live under bridges and dont let you pass) KAPPN ALL THE WAY!


----------



## Kyle (Dec 31, 2005)

PrinceBoo said:
			
		

> In the giude it said Kappn was a parrot, NO NO NO NO, go Kappa's(japanese demons that live under bridges and dont let you pass) KAPPN ALL THE WAY!


 fftopic:  Ummmm are you saying that Kappa'n is a water demon......AWESOME!!! Your right! I searched Wikipedia for AC:WW then went to kappa then it said that they were naughty and kidnapped children and ate people, and stole crops, and kidnapped children and sucked out the life-froce of people from the you-know-where!    
:blink:			  :wacko:  >_<     
:'(				  :r  :mez:        
:huh:			  :|  -backs away from Kapp'n- (I can't BELIEVE i was in the same car as you!) Rover is better now!

P.S. Koopas, Pokemon: Golduck and Lombre, were based on Kappas!

This ruined my time with Kapp'n on his boat....now I'm afraid he'll eat me. :angry:


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Dec 31, 2005)

Definitely Kapp'n.


----------



## LIGHTNING (Dec 31, 2005)

Kapp'n 
for some strange reason.


----------



## Kyle (Dec 31, 2005)

I think you guys should see this before finalizing Kapp'n being your favorite.
wikipedia.com or go to wikipedia.com and search Kappa, the mythical creature.


----------



## Glactor (Jan 11, 2006)

Dude Kolvo that's what makes him cool, besides threes definitely something wrong with Rover I mean look at his sweater doesn't that scream something to you.


----------

